# Merry Christmas.



## bullethead (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all.
I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and a safe, Happy, and healthy New Year.


----------



## welderguy (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas my friend.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you as well, and all my friends in the AAA


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 13, 2017)

Merry Christmas, brothers!   This was the first year that my family and I opted out of the standard American Christmas.    Saved a lot of $$$ and still shared some great time with family.   Everyone was supportive for the most part, and could understand our concerns with Christmas.   

Anyway, belated Merry Christmas to you guys....


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome back and Happy New Year.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 13, 2017)

I was bored and missed your avatar


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 13, 2017)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> I was bored and missed your avatar



My girl.....


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 13, 2017)

http://www.tlc.com/tv-shows/my-giant-life/meet-the-women/


----------



## bullethead (Jan 13, 2017)

Now thems be some xmas presents!!


----------



## ambush80 (Jan 13, 2017)

bullethead said:


> Now thems be some xmas presents!!



The gift that WON'T QUIT giving!!!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 13, 2017)

lol      too much woman for me.      I like a woman I can control


----------

